# Leg rash



## "The Marshall"

wading all day causes a rash between my legs, seriously :ac550:
How to prevent it?
How to fix it?
:walkingsm


----------



## sacalaitman

It sounds like chafing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dcs12345

I hear compression shorts can help


----------



## Big Guns 1971

internet search for rash guard shorts and but you some.


----------



## Tail Chaser

What you're experiencing is the same thing as diaper rash. Get some Dr. Smiths and put it on thick in the problem area.


----------



## StangGang

After 30+ years of research and field testing we found that the Columbia/Simms or any fast drying synthetic pants with the zip off legs, (we like the full length legs to keep the jellies and grass from rubbing on your legs) that have a mesh liner or a bathing suit with a mesh liner is the ticket. DO NOT wear underwear. The underwear hold water and that is what is what does the chafing due to getting repeatedly wet and dry. You want to dry out as fast as possible. If you do get the dreaded "Swamp A**" get some Anti Monkey Butt or Desitin and apply liberally.


----------



## slabmaster

Corona salve will heal you up. Find it at your local feed store


----------



## stiles

Never wear cotton. Capelene, or a similar synthetic is great for underwear.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## "The Marshall"

I might go back to wearing blue jeans like we use to. no problems then.

tried underwear or commando. no bueno
fishing pants with or with out the liner. no bueno

Maybe I'll try those compression shorts first.


----------



## FREON

"The Marshall" said:


> I might go back to wearing blue jeans like we use to. no problems then.
> 
> tried underwear or commando. no bueno
> fishing pants with or with out the liner. no bueno
> 
> Maybe I'll try those compression shorts first.


Back when you wore blue jeans to wade you probably weighed an ounce or 1000 less than you do now thunder thighs :slimer:


----------



## katjim00

Somebody just told my buddy this weekend to rub deoderant on his fat thighs before he wades to keep that from happening. I told him to lose a few pounds in that area so they stop rubbing together. I believe the deoderant will be a quicker fix for him


----------



## fishin shallow

Boxer briefs or compression shorts.


----------



## "The Marshall"

FREON said:


> Back when you wore blue jeans to wade you probably weighed an ounce or 1000 less than you do now thunder thighs :slimer:





katjim00 said:


> Somebody just told my buddy this weekend to rub deoderant on his fat thighs before he wades to keep that from happening. I told him to lose a few pounds in that area so they stop rubbing together. I believe the deoderant will be a quicker fix for him


you two are an inspiration.. just because I weigh 60lbs more than I did when I waded in Blue jeans doesn't have a dayum thing to do with it.

 mlm


----------



## homerc713

Wading Pants Shorts.

I wear them a bit above my waistline. Have never had any problems with chafing.

Compression/Work out shorts are a good backup.


Tight lines.


Homer


----------



## johnboy114

runners use a product call body glide. looks like deodorant. also compression shorts or underwear help tremendously. both have saved me from a many a rashes.


----------



## lighttackle

johnboy114 said:


> runners use a product call body glide. looks like deodorant. also compression shorts or underwear help tremendously. both have saved me from a many a rashes.


^^^this. Order some body glide from Amazon and apply liberally.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Txredfish

Vasoline helps..........


----------



## Ivabigun

Vaseline works great and never **** in your shorts while wading, the amonia in your pee will start the burn and it only gets worse with salt and sand.


----------



## Fishsurfer

Vaseline or strawberry ointment.


----------



## BigBuck

*Vaseline*

Yep, vaseline. Feel icky, but put a big slob on before you wade, it will prevent chafing. Been wading for almost 50 years, been using it all this time. 
BB


----------



## trout250

be extra careful, sure would not want to get vibro or other form of flesh eating bacteria in crotch


----------



## Chasinit69

Boudreaux's butt paste heavy then compression shorts


----------



## Exploder

I never had chaffing problems but I hear that if you find a pair of fat girl panty hose, wear those while you wade. LOL


----------



## "The Marshall"

:rotfl: Ill wait till I'm wading by myself before I try that


----------



## Harbormaster

KY or Afro Sheen


----------



## captain sandbar

I keep a tube of A&D diaper rash ointment on my boat - it is part of my "rump repair kit", and comes in handy more than you'd think because when things start to go bad, it is a simple walk back to the boat. The antibacterial aspects are icing on the cake; so to speak! Reapply with a good dose of talcum powder after a good shower!


----------



## THA

Maybe it is not the fishing/wading that is the problem. Who were you with the night before?


----------



## kickingback

Keep your junk clean and put baby powder down there.


----------



## seabo

Slabslider said:


> Keep your junk clean and put baby powder down there.


Top of the page is user cp icon
Click on it and post the comments.. I'm needing a good laugh...
Lol


----------



## Blackgar

X2 on the Dr Smiths, that stuff is incredible the pharmacist that came up with the formula was a friend of mine. Works great on skeeter bites too


----------



## Trailer Rig

BigBuck said:


> Yep, vaseline. Feel icky, but put a big slob on before you wade, it will prevent chafing. Been wading for almost 50 years, been using it all this time.
> BB


This^^^ not sure about the icky part, nice to have the junk slide goin on 
I used to chaffe real bad, started the vasoline trick years ago & never looked back. Easily available at about any store.


----------

